# 457 Applied...How to get status update?



## milan_028 (May 11, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have completed my Medical on 26 May 2014 from Mumbai, India. I wanted to know how long does it take to reach the medical to australia? Also i wanted to know whenever i check the online status it says "In Progress". Does this mean that we dont have visibility to check the current status of the 457 visa application? Normally how long does it take to assign the Case officer? my application was submitted on 20 May 2014.

Any advice will help me to understand the current process.

Thanks in advance.

Milan


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

milan_028 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have completed my Medical on 26 May 2014 from Mumbai, India. I wanted to know how long does it take to reach the medical to australia? Also i wanted to know whenever i check the online status it says "In Progress". Does this mean that we dont have visibility to check the current status of the 457 visa application? Normally how long does it take to assign the Case officer? my application was submitted on 20 May 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi milan_028,

As far as I know it may take 5 to 7 weeks to complete the process but 'm not sure. 
Subscribe to the following thread so as to get any info or update.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...350921-457-visa-jan-2014-processing-time.html

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i guess you cant check anything, CO will contact you or eventually you will receive your grant e mail...


----------



## milan_028 (May 11, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> i guess you cant check anything, CO will contact you or eventually you will receive your grant e mail...


Thanks everyone for the reply and advice. Its been more then 3 weeks(Aplication was made on 20 May) however when i check the online status it still says "In Progress" How do we know exact status of the application?? I mean if case officer is allocated or if the medical Xray documents have received by immigration dept(I did medical on 26 May 2014).

Any advice will be great.

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

where to check online status? can you please ping the link. for me it has been more than 2 months now.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

If you applied using an agent, create a brand new account and import the application in your account. The agent will not know you did it. If then can set to receive notifications when the status will change.

You need a CO assigned to be able to do this.

If you applied alone, you should already have access to see the status.

Again, you need a CO assigned.

If you do not have a CO assigned, then the status is: waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

xsimio said:


> If you applied using an agent, create a brand new account and import the application in your account. The agent will not know you did it. If then can set to receive notifications when the status will change.
> 
> You need a CO assigned to be able to do this.
> 
> ...


Is it the immi account? can you give me the link please... I am just going crazy and impatient.. your help is highly appreciated.


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

xsimio said:


> If you applied using an agent, create a brand new account and import the application in your account. The agent will not know you did it. If then can set to receive notifications when the status will change.
> 
> You need a CO assigned to be able to do this.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton my friend. it worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Poojapeer (Feb 19, 2016)

I have question about 457 visa.My medical is done on 5th feb and DIBP had asked my resume and form 80 again.i am from india
Is that positive sign to get positive result or not I am worried please reply.how long it would take more time


----------



## ranclio (Jun 14, 2016)

*IMMI Account*


My 457 application was submitted by an Agent. If I import my application to my IMMI account, does system stop sending queries to my agent....? I dont want to disturb agent's work. I just want to know the status without bothering to the agent. Please advise.


----------

